# Stock clock/weather widget on Apex?



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

As title states, is there a way to run the stock weather clock widget with touchwiz on another launcher like apex?

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Nop. The widget only works on touchwiz

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahhh, makes sense why I couldn't find stock calendar (full one) either. Thx

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

droid3r said:


> Nop. The widget only works on touchwiz
> 
> VERIZON GALAXY S 3


Damn I was hoping there was some kind of tweak to enable it

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Farabomb (Feb 6, 2012)

I had the same issue with the charge. Liked the weather widget but loved the other launchers available.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Try Agenda Widget. Its free, but I recommend getting the plus version. Very nice and can sync Google calendar to it.

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S 3 running CM10


----------

